# The Barr Report Down?



## Shawn123 (Jan 24, 2013)

Just checked and the site is working for me.


----------



## Bercey (Jun 6, 2012)

Shawn123 said:


> Just checked and the site is working for me.


Thank you! You saying it worked got me to search around for a fix/change of setting that I didn't know I needed. =D


----------



## Matthew RJ (Jul 4, 2012)

Bump - sorry to revive an ancient thread. Is anyone else having trouble with the Barr Report forum? When I try it, I get "Database error."


----------



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

Me too

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## danellis1229 (Jan 24, 2013)

*barr*

same here


----------



## Matthew RJ (Jul 4, 2012)

working now...


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

outages are a bit unnerving


----------

